# Contesting IRS Payment: I failed to file form 8965



## mookierah (Aug 18, 2015)

So I got this lovely gem in my mail about an hour ago. I owe slightly over $600 to the IRS. I did a quick search and found out about form 8965, and sure enough I didn't file that.

Is there any way to contest this absurd fine? I understand that I failed to file something, but that shouldn't mean I owe them $600.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Sure. You'd file an amended tax return (IRS Form 1040X) if you incorrectly/improperly checked the box on line 61, and you'd attach IRS Form 8965. Also attach a cover letter to that amended package, referencing the bill (and any bill or reference number -- or maybe just make a copy of it), and ask that it be zeroed out to reflect the amended return. Mention the fact this is the first tax year for IRS Form 8965, and there's considerable confusion (there is), but that you do not plan to repeat this mistake, thank you for your consideration, etc.

Thanks for the report, by the way. I was expecting the IRS to start matching up SSNs reported by U.S. medical insurance companies, and sure enough they seem to be doing exactly that. (I'm assuming you checked the box on line 61, 2014 IRS Form 1040, and shouldn't have.)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm assuming of course you qualify for one of the exemptions available in IRS Form 8965. A common one among members of this forum is Exemption Code C.


----------

